# Some Classic Cars from Back in the Day



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes!  I was just getting interested in autos when those babies were rolling around.  Loved seeing the fog lights and white walls again...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2015)

Me too, Ralphy. I believe those were called gangster sidewalls. I actually painted them on my 37 Buick.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2015)

In the mid 70s I bought a 1963 Buick Lesabre, Compared to today’s cars it was a small yacht. The gas gauge was broke, no radio (I used my little transistor radio – remember those?) Good engine and tires. It had a few small dents, but it ran like a champ and I paid $150 cash for it (about $900 in today's dollars). That car it served me well, and I wish I’d kept it longer.


----------



## Scott (Apr 17, 2015)

For the past 18 years I have been a Volunteer Class Host at the Amelia Island Concours d'Elegance Car Show.
The show benefits Community Hospice of North East Florida.

My pictures are at: http://www.jalopyweb.com/ai/ai2015/ This years features were Hot Rods East meats West and The cars of the Cowboys..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2017)




----------

